# my plants



## cyberquest (Jan 24, 2007)

well they had to come out of the veg room for watering today, this is the first water since they got transplanted. mixed some fish ferts in with this water so we will see how they like it. 

these are all bagseed plants, and its very interesting to see the variety of plants we got, and the different growth rate of them. 

any of you plant strain experts think you might know what any of these might be based on the leaves. 

i took a couple close ups of the ones that had the most difference in appearance. 

these are roughly maybe three weeks old. the six that are sitting together are inder 12 26w CFL lights, and the four are under a two tube four foot flouro with one cool white and one warm white bulb.

enjoy!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

No telling what strain it is, definetly an indica though, those fat daddy leaves are one of the characteristics of an indica. They look happy though. I dont suppose you have sexed them yet.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 24, 2007)

no sexing yet, they are getting close though i think. i am supposed to wait till the first alternating nodes correct? 

i also noticed one of them has a retarded leave, well thats what i am calling it anyways. :rofl: its only got four leaves, you can see that the leaves didnt seperate on one of them and they are grown together. pretty funny lookin.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 24, 2007)

Ive seen some retarded leaves here and there in my Skunk#1 mothers, I think thats pretty common.
Yeah, wait for the alt nodes..Probably wont be too long  IMO...
Are you planning on keeping mothers? If so you might want to start topping and training While they are still young. Have you looked into Low Stress training at all?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 24, 2007)

well i think if i get some that show pre-flowers of being female i might try my hand at some clones. as far as LST and topping i need to do some more research on it before i give it a try. i know lst is pretty simple and self explanitory, and actully i might give it a shot with the ones that are under the flouros since there will only be enough room to flower six at a time. 

still in beginner stages over here, right now i am just working on getting the one i got in flower now thru it without killing it off. shes doing ok so far, thinks she is lacking some nutes so i am gonna have to start feeding her those now. the more experience i get under my belt the more comfortable i will get with experimenting.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 24, 2007)

they look sweet man, i hope my wll lokk like that soon


----------



## Bojok (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey cyberquest those pots you have do they have holes in the bottom or do they catch the water at the bottom? If they don't have holes at the bottom you may want to add some so there is no salt build up once you add nutes or incase you you have to flush them............


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

i would def use lst with cfls. take a clone from each one and put it into a cup of water and put it into 12/12 lighting and within a week it will show preflowers, use that to tell if you have females or not.
i was worried at the start that i would "hurt" the plants if i touched them or moved them. but just take a piece of string and loop it around the second to top set of leaves pull her right over till shes bent like 45 to 90 degress and tape it to the bucket. you will be very happy in a week that you did it.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah bojok they are the kind that catch the water in the bottom, if you take a closer look at the pic of the side shot of the plants you can see there is a line, thats where they catch the water. 

and i actually took a larger drill bit and made the holes a little larger and made a few extra so i knew they were draining good.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 25, 2007)

You've got the right idea, as far as the LST, There's nothing to it, and with those fat leaves you'd do yourself a favor to tie them down to shed some light on the lower branches, it'll help establish more tops for cuttings and save space.
Pipe cleaners work great, just bend and pull. Good luck.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 25, 2007)

i might have gotten a little strong on my fish fert mix when i watered them yesterday. i knoticed some of the bottom leaves have dark brown (not yellow) spots on them. when i get back home later today i will get some pics of them.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 27, 2007)

well i found one alternating node on one of the plants so i said the heck with it and sent them into flower. so tonight they will get their first dose of 12 hours of darkness. 
my other been pole plant i got i guess you could say i started playing with LST. since its a little over two feet tall and these ones are much shorter i decided to pull the tall one down. since its so tall it bent right over with no problems, it was very bendable and i tried not to pull it down to far i dont think. i will do more to it as it grows but this will work for now.
the tall one is the one in the front, far left.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 31, 2007)

here are some more pics of the plants. 

first pic is the ones in the veg room, i decided to switch light cycle to 12/12 in the veg room so they can go ahead and flower. i need to get the smaller plants out though that arent ready just yet, but then again i might just leave them in there for experimental purposes. 

pic 2 is the main bud on my female thats been flowering about three weeks or so, not very big yet, but she wasnt mature when we started to flower her so its understandable. 

pic 3 is just a interesting angle, since i had the ablity to get below plant level i just wanted to show how much of a shadow is on the lower part of the plants. 

pic 4 is the mutant looking plant i have, ugliest little thing i ever did see.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 5, 2007)

we had one reveal her sex today so we have one more female so far, thats two outta three bagseeds turned females! there are four more in the flower room and we have five more in the cfl room and those lights got switched to 12/12 lights three days ago so we will see how they do too.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 5, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> we had one reveal her sex today so we have one more female so far, thats two outta three bagseeds turned females! there are four more in the flower room and we have five more in the cfl room and those lights got switched to 12/12 lights three days ago so we will see how they do too.


looking great there cyber. those laidies are looking great for some bag seed cant wait to see more of ur grow man peace


----------



## theyorker (Feb 5, 2007)

They look like they are coming along nicely CQ.  Did you do a grow journal?


----------



## LazyDays (Feb 5, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking...did you buy or build that "board?"(dont know what else to call it) for the CFL's.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 5, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> we had one reveal her sex today so we have one more female so far, thats two outta three bagseeds turned females! there are four more in the flower room and we have five more in the cfl room and those lights got switched to 12/12 lights three days ago so we will see how they do too.


send some of those ladies this way man lol


----------



## KADE (Feb 5, 2007)

LazyDays said:
			
		

> If you dont mind me asking...did you buy or build that "board?"(dont know what else to call it) for the CFL's.


 
It is called a lightbar. =)


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 6, 2007)

LazyDays said:
			
		

> If you dont mind me asking...did you buy or build that "board?"(dont know what else to call it) for the CFL's.



just like kade said its a light bar, most commonly used in bathrooms or vanities. it can be found at lowes or home depot and maybe even wal mart. cost for the 6 light bar was $20 so i have $40 total in both light bars plus the cost of the lights themself. 

i took some pics last night but the batteries went dead while i was loading the pics on the computer, i should have some new ones later today and will be able to get the pics posted tonight. 

thanks everyone for the words of encouragement. we have had a little problem with temps getting too cold at night and the ladies have lost a few fan leaves, its been about 10 degrees here the past two days and at night when the exhaust fan isnt running that runs outside the air creeps into the grow room making it colder then a MOFO. 

then on top of that somehow the exhaust hose fell down, and wasnt allowing the hot air to vent out of the room and temps climbed to a scorching 107 degrees. so the poor things have had a rough couple of days so i hope nothing turns them hermie on me.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 6, 2007)

lazydays here is a better shot of the lights so you can see the light bars kade and i are talking about.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 6, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> lazydays here is a better shot of the lights so you can see the light bars kade and i are talking about.


hey cyber hows it going bro? i just wanted to know a little more about the lights what kind are they and how much they cost u and did u get them at home depot cause i like that lite set up its prety kool ok thanx man peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking good CQ!!!!


----------



## LazyDays (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you cyber that makes things a lot easier for me...good luck with those BEAutiful babies.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 6, 2007)

here are some pics, i will go snap some more here in a second but these are the ones that i took when the batteries went dead. 

and we had three more show their sex! we now have 3 MORE FEMALES BABY!! so thats 4 out of 5 we have in flower that are females and just one left to show its sex. heck i almost want it to be a male to free up some room, but believe me that i wont complain too much if its female too!

first two pics are the one thats about 4 weeks or so into flower, the other one was the first of the ones to show sex. 

there is a good example too of taking pics under the HPS, first pic is standing outside the room away from the light using the zoom all the way in, the other is just unside the room and holding the cam close.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 6, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey cyber hows it going bro? i just wanted to know a little more about the lights what kind are they and how much they cost u and did u get them at home depot cause i like that lite set up its prety kool ok thanx man peace



alot of mine came from, walmart, and lowes, they ran $6.44 a two pack for 26w 1600 lumens 6500k, and i think about $10 for a 4 pack of the 26w 1600 lumens 2700k bulbs. there are 12 bulbs toatlly, 10 2700k and two 6500k ones. i want it to be 6 6500k's and 4 2700k's which will happen with tax returns along with maybe some side bar lights as well to up the light even more. 

i think in the end after this first round of plants i think i will only run just one room after that. we should get a good little pile of weed since we have 4 females already out of 10 plants so far, and could very well be at very least probably 2 more females maybe more. 

i think its going to be the CFL room as apposed to the the HPS room, that big HID light puts out massive heat, my exhaust fan came loose and temps jumped to 107 degrees, with the 4in cfm intake fan still functioning not good. the cfl room with no air moving at all in or out hightest its ever gotten is like 92 degrees. with fans moving we are a ideal temp of about 75 degrees.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 6, 2007)

some more pics. 

pic1- flower room
pic2- one of the newley discovered females
pic3- another female discovery
pic4- main bud one the oldest plant (4 weeks into flower)
pic5- other buds on the oldest one


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 9, 2007)

well the 5th plant showed its sex, ANOTHER FEMALE ! 
and the mutant one in the CFL room showed too, its a female as well! 

so we now have 6 females out of ten plants. all bagseeds so i am pretty impressed with everything so far. 

i have four other plants that never made it into big containers because i dont have the room for anymore but they have been getting pretty big in the small containers they are in so i think this week when i get paid we will get them into big pots and put them under the flouro tubes i have. 

with 6 females so far looks like we are gonna end up with more smoke then we first thought, i am super excited!


----------



## theyorker (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey CQ.  Congrads on all girls man!  Great job.  It's all those 6,500k lights during veg.  The plants are looking great man and you know I agree with you on the flourescents over HID.  I'll be following along.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 9, 2007)

thats the thing i dont have a bunch of 6500k, there are only 2 out of 12 of the bulbs that are 6500k, the rest are 2700k which everyone screams is a flowering bulb. 
they also say more blue light promotes more females, i got 5 out of 5 females sitting in my flower room that says different. i think the enviormental conditions have more to do with it then the lights, then again i could have just got lucky as heck. 

either way i am tickled to death.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

thank you  now i know i was right  

im start doubting in all that  blue and red spectrums if you provide a lot of light plant will ejoy it as much as anything else


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah with the female ratio i am getting so far i am NOT going to change anything. considering that these are all BAGSEED plants from different mixes of street bought weed we have collected i think things are going great. 

cant wait to order some good seeds, but we have a pretty good supply of the bagseeds so why not use them up since they are FREE.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

that what im doing man its the best wey as long as you  got good street product


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 9, 2007)

Cq,  hey what's up?   Yeah, that heat from an HID,  viscious!  

Congrats on the females!  It's cool to have run the table! 

Too bad you couldn't grow some cloners side by side,  but just by having good results through flower will be significant.  It's not a lot of lumens but hey,  I don't think it's been established what is the optimal level so interesting to see!



			
				brouli said:
			
		

> im start doubting in all that blue and red spectrums if you provide a lot of light plant will ejoy it as much as anything else


Brouli, I'd reconsider heh heh... With CQ's setup a combo of 6500 and 2700 he is getting a lot of reds and blues.  Yellow-greens are much less useful to a plant.  Reds also regulate circadian rhythm so if you don't have them flowering will be affected.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 9, 2007)

what i cant wait to see is the difference in the plants in flower, since i am now using the CFL room to flower too it will be interesting to see how they compair to the ones under the 400w HPS. 

the HPS works but if i can achieve the same grow with CFL's then why am i wasting money burning that hot light. its not the light along, its the high power fans i have to have running non-stop to keep it an acceptable temp in the grow room. 

i also have sitting here 2 175 Metal Halide lights but have had no reason to install them anywhere since the CFL's seem to be pulling their own wieght just fine.


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah good point CQ.  It will be interesting to see how your experiment turns out.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmmm...Well now you've got me thinking I need to throw some red bulbs in my closet.  One thing I've noticed is that while my plants look very healthy and the roots were very strong when I transplanted, there hasn't been alot of leaf growth.  Maybe some red light would be helpful for that.  I'll bet you $20 the CFL is going to be a better grow in the end (at least I'm hoping so!!)  Later.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 10, 2007)

here are some pics of my fans. 

first pic- cfl room fan
second pic- cfl room fan (50cfm bathroom fan $12)
third pic- Hps room fan (300cfm exhaust fan)
fourth pic- intake fan Hps room (50cfm 4in inline duct fan)
fifth pic- where exhaust fan exit thru the ceiling of the closet going outside
sixth pic- main bud on oldest plant in flower


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 10, 2007)

This will be interesting. Our money is on the hps, good luck to you cyberquest.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 15, 2007)

well we have one more female, thats 7 out of 10 so far!

first pic- top bud of one of the plants in the CFL room
second pic- CFL grow room closet


the plants in the CFL room look so much more healthy then the HPS ones. they arent stretching out like the ones under the HPS, now we will just have to see how the buds compair. 

its kind of an unfair compairison because the lumens are much lower in the CFL closet then the HPS closet. 

HPS closet - 53,000 lumens / 8 = 6625 lumens per sq ft
CFL closet - 19,800 lumens  /6 = 3300 lumens per sq ft

but like i said in my CFL 101 topic, light intensity decreases by about 50% for every foot away from the plants it is. so that 6625 lumens is really only 3312 lumens cause the light is about 14 inches away from the top branches. 

in the CFL closet the lights are about 2 inches away from the top branches, and only about 10 inches away from the lowest branches. so even light hitting the lower branches is still less then a foot away providing good light source to those branches as well. 

this is where i think the CFL's will allow more growth to the bottom branches without having to LST the plant. but i still need to up my lumens a little bit to make it closer to the stated "5000-6000 lumens are needed for flowering".


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Sup cyberquest. Man you got yourself a closet full of ladies and they are looking great. Can't wait to see the final results. Grow on my brother. *


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 15, 2007)

damn cyber lookung at them girls makes me have the munchies lol looking great dude


----------



## SmokeGooD (Feb 15, 2007)

Sup CyberQuest. You got alot of ladies Growin man Good job,whats left is harvest now


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 15, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sup cyberquest. Man you got yourself a closet full of ladies and they are looking great. Can't wait to see the final results. Grow on my brother. *




well i amm not sure i would say great....but good maybe a better term. they are doing good but due to a soil situation i am doung what i can. i cant wait to get the ladie back into some plain MG soil. 

but let me say 7 out of 10 on some bagseeds i am not complaining in anyway shape or form. all these ladies are from seed, no clones at all. 

i know next time around i want to step up my flower nutes, but other then that there wont be much changes other then going back to the MG soil. 

i really hope the CFL's can keep up with the yeild part of things, sorry to say but i would love to lay that HID light to rest. its by no means a bad grow light, but i really think that CFL's given the same lumens per sq ft will outperform the HID light by far.

i stilll have about 8000 lumens before the CFL's are putting out the same amount of light on a scale rated at watts used. meaning given the same amount of power (400W) to the CFL's i believe that they will put the HID light to shame. my cfls are around 300w, give or take a few. if i up my cfls by 100w's then i know i will get better yeild. 

so pound for pound is what i am trying to get at, given the same power, can the simple de[artment store bought cfls hold thier wiehgt agaist the almighty HID lights?? we will see!


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 15, 2007)

sticky budz, and smokegood, thanks for the support, i am as excited as anyone to see how things turn out. so far so good and cross my fingers and knock on wood things willl continue as they have gone so far. 

this is my first ever grow, and its on a limited budget, so our goal is to provide ourself with good person smoke, no more, no less. so if we achieve that goal then all is good


----------



## theyorker (Feb 16, 2007)

CQ the grow is looking great man.  How do you think it is going so far?  Does either light appear to being doing a better job at this point?


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 18, 2007)

not yet, the one under the CFL's is doing good but has only been in there for a short time. the hps plants have been flowering longer so we will need more time to tell.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 18, 2007)

well the last three have been confirmed as FEMALES!!

so out of ten seeds, we got 10 females, that kicks azz!!!!!

i will try to get some pics of the ones under the CFL lights here after i smoke this bowl.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 18, 2007)

here are some pics of the CFL room. 

pic 1- "muteena" named because of her deformed leaves, she is kinda like the bride of frankenstein  
pic 2- "muteena" not a clear shot of the bud, but nice focus on the leaves with crystals all over them.
pic 3- "muteena" she sits directly between two CFL lights, one 2700k and one 6500k, total lumens of those two bulbs is 3200 lumens.this is good for my experement in two ways, one because that top bud is getting 50/50 mix of red and blue lightand second, this is allowing almost no light intensity lose because the bulb is so close. this is where the CFL's are good, look how close that bud is to the bulbs, you put a HPS bulb that close and you will fry the plant. 
pic 4- bud on one of the other females in the CFL flower room. 
pic 5- i like how bushy the growth is on the plants in the CFL room, and the plants are much greener and healthier looking. we have a couple of nice fat leave plants, two in the CFL and one in the HPS room, they all look great, the fat leave one in the HPS room is by far the best looking one in there. the rest of the plants have long skinny leaves, since all these plants are from bagseed who the heck knows what kind of plants they are.
pic 5- just a down low shot of the plants under the CFL lights. 12 bulbs total, 10 2700k 1600 lumens bulbs, and 2 6500k 1600 lumens bulbs.

things look good in both rooms, we have five females in each room so its a pretty even score, we are SOOOOo excited we ended up with 10 FEMALES out of 10 BAGSEEDS from random street weed we have suffered thru over the past year or so.

if my CFL plants are pretty close in weight and size to the HPS plants then our plans are to d away with the HPS room altogether and just run CFL's only. then at that point we want to increase the light output in the CFL room to match the lumens in the in the HPS room. my HPS light is a 400w 53,000 lumens bulb, the CFL room only has about 19,200 lumens in it now. i think given the right amount of light to match the HPS light i think we can get better results from CFL's over the HPS. 

so stay tuned.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

You do good work, keep it up cyberquest we'll be watching to see end results.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 18, 2007)

here are the ladies in the HPS room. 

pic 1- this is the one wide leave plant in the HPS room, she is the best looking plant in there by far!

pic 2- wide leave plants buds

pic 3- one of the skinny leave plants buds

pic 4- the only down fall to the HPS room is this, the TEMP, top temp is at the base of the plants, bottom temp is a wire sensor thats sits by the top bud on the plant closest to the light. 20% humidity, below 20% and it just says low, its on low a lot so its very dry in this room and very hot. 300cfm exhaust fan, and a 50cfm intake fan that blows cool air right on the bulb and temps are still near 100 degrees at the tips of the plants. they are very tall and skinny plants, the CFL plants are shorter and more bushy, the CFL plants also have a lot more color to them and gerally look more healthy. 

pic 5- you can see the black sensor in this pic and how close it is to the light, no signs of heat burn so i havent move anything around yet. but we are in the middle of winter, its like 10 degrees outside and maybe 68 degrees here in the house. when summer comes ands its 80 degrees in the house i think we are going to have a problem trying to keep this room from frying the plants. 


now remeber the HPS room plants are older then the CFL room plants so they have bigger buds on them. we wont be able to tell the actual difference until they are both finished. the oldest plant in the HPS room has maybe a couple more weeks on here before she will be ready for our FIRST harvest and we cant wait to hack her...


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 18, 2007)

couple more of the HPS room. 

pic 1- oldest plant in HPS room

pic 2- just a over head shot of one of the plants

pic 3- see how tall and skinny they all are in the HPS room, its not bad thought in the end, since they are stretched, the leaves are out of the way, just tie them over just a hair and light gets to most of the buds.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey CQ.  Congrads on the turn out so far.  The plants look great.  Frank you know the flourescents are gonna come out better brother...later all.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 18, 2007)

hey cyber just had to drop in and peak on those sweet plants looking good baby oh ya


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 19, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Frank you know the flourescents are gonna come out better brother...later all.



HPS 4 Life


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks everyone again for those members like TBG, Stoney Bud, Hick, and many others that helped with questions that i had as a beginner grower. this site is a very good site with tons and tons of useful information if you just take the time to read and research. 

just also wanted to mention what flower nutes that i am giving them cause i am not sure if i have mentioned it or not. 

all i give them is Schultz 10-15-10 plant food plus. i did a little research on the fox farms that TGB shows using in his MG grow thread, compaired the ingredients to the Schultz and they have just about all the same % of N, P, and K and also contains things like iron, magnesanese, and zinc. the shultz also has a couple ingredients that the Fox Farms doesnt, the shultz has 8.2% urea nitrogen, what ever the heck that is.  

so far i havent had any burn from the shultz, and this is the first of many department store bought products including ALASKAN fish fert which is 5-1-1 and says right on the bottle "wont burn plants" which burnt my plants worse then any of the others i tried. :rofl: 

the shultz seems to be working good, but i am still only giving a 1/4 of the bottle recommend dose. manly cause they suffered nute burn so bad from the fish ferts that most of the fan leaves died off and they look horribly abused. the soil didnt help at all either, something i tried mixing myself thinking it would be better then the MG that i really liked. WRONG, this soil i mixed is mud when you first mix it, even mixed 50/50 with peat moss and perlite, then it stays wet forever, then all of a sudden gets bone dry and turns rock hard. the usually stick your finger in the soil trick, YEAH RIGHT, you cant even get your finger in the soil cause its like some dry desert clay or something. poor plants, but i transplanted them all right when they went into flower, so rather then risk turning them HERMIE from transplanting them again, i decided to ride it out and just try to mostly just bottom feed the roots. and out of 10 plants i got 10 females so i guess i made the right decision. 

this is all just personal smoke for us, with 10 females we are gonna have plenty of back up to start a fresh new batch in some good old MG finest and i think we can double our product on the next round using only the CFL room.


----------



## Dada (Feb 20, 2007)

You thanked those other folks, and I agree that they contribute a great deal to this forum. I have learned a ton from all of them. I'm mostly a lurker -- don't post much, but I do read a lot and I want to thank YOU CQ, for your contributions and especially your CFL 101. I used that to help me buy CFL lights for my first grow. I have 8 27 watt 5500K CFLs and three 42 watt 2700 CFLs in my grow room for five plants in veg in a bubbler system. My plants took a while to get going, but now they are growing amazingly fast. And the thing is they are so compact that it is hard to believe. There are nodes almost right on top of other nodes -- I mean separated by maybe 3/16". And the leaves that sprout -- I'm getting a new set every two days -- are large and very green and healthy looking. Tomorrow they will enter their 4th week of veg and I couldn't be happier. Over the past several days I have been using my 400 watt HPS in conjunction with my CFLs and I plan to continue that for most of the grow. I haven't had a problem with heat because I am able to keep it fairly chilly in the room that my cab is in so temps around my plants varies between 76 and 81.

My only problem is that I'd like to top my plants but the nodes are so close together and the new growth is SO lush and bushy that I can't really figure out how to get a scissors in there to make the snip... I guess that's not the worst problem to have, though, huh? Maybe when they get a little older I'll be able to top them. 

So, like I said before, thank YOU for all of your input on the topic of CFLs. I look forward to seeing how you do with this grow and a comparison in yield, quality, and taste between your HPS plants and your CFL plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking good CQ!!!!


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 4, 2007)

well its been a while since i have been on here, since i started working again and putting in the long hours i dont have much energy at the end of the day for anything. also the CFL room lights are always off when i get home from work, so i negleted to water them and we had a couple almost die, but they we the smaller ones and not the large plants.

we have 4 small plants sitting in small containers that never made it into big pots due to a space issue, since both rooms are wall to wall with plants. but i have still been watering them and your not gonna believe it but 3 out of 4 of the small plants are females too, they have little hairs and tiny buds all over them and each one of them is maybe 12 inches tall. but two of them were ver wilted from not being watered, thier smaller containers need watered more and i just for get about the poor things. they are still green and very very droopy and i think they might come back ok so we will have to see.



pic-1 here is one of the CFL room plants, they are looking very good, and very healthy minus a little starved for water this week cause i have been busy and havent watered them. i need to mark the water day down so i know how long its been. 


pic-2 one of the plants in the HPS room, by far these plants have bigger buds on them, BUT they have been in flower longer, and obviously have tons more lumens per sq ft. my oldest plant is getting close to harvest time, she has been in flower a good 8 weeks, we have brown hair showing a a few buds so i need to start paying close attention to her. 

all and all the CFL's are still winning my overall vote, why, mainly because the veg growth is just awsome with them, they look much greener and healthier then the HPS plants. and so far are doing a fairly decent job at keeping up with the flowering even though there is only 19,200 lumens total in there compaired to the 53,000 of the HPS. so with almost a third of the the light the CFLs are still growing, still looking good, and still producing females and doing it all at half the COST of running that HPS light.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 5, 2007)

What's up Cyber.  Glad to hear things are going good for you.  Plants are looking great, and I'm not suprised to hear you like the flourescents better (flourescents rock FP).  Later.


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 6, 2007)

here are some more pics of the HPS ladies.

pic 1-3  top colas on some of the plants
pic4-5 newly disovered purple hair plant!!
pic6 close up of our oldest plant that is very close to harvest


we just now discovered the purple hair plant becuase under the HPS light it does not appear purple at all. this was the first time we brought them out of the closet and into the kitchen for some different lights. looks pretty tasty, wish i knew what strain it was!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn cyber everything is looking sweet there man. love the purple hairs. cant wait to see your harvest man good luck and if u need any help smoking those just holla


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

how ya doin    man  those stripers look sweet   you should be punish for publishing pornograpfy   on this forum 
 man   ** on the side    they look sweet and awesome


----------



## theyorker (Mar 6, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> here are some more pics of the HPS ladies.
> 
> pic 1-3 top colas on some of the plants
> pic4-5 newly disovered purple hair plant!!
> ...


 
The purple looks awesome man.  I'm noticing that there are ALOT of yellow fan leaves.  Hmmmm...Hey FP, I wonder if that is happening in his flouro room?:farm:   The buds are looking tasty Cyber.  Later.


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 7, 2007)

the yellow leaves are combination nute burn and them just sucking life from themselves to produe the buds. it was the fish fert i gave them that burnt them, i only gave them a half dose, i never corrected the problem by flushing them or anything. i havent seen signs of the shultz 10-15-10 burning them at all and we are almost up to a full dose.


----------



## offgrid (Mar 8, 2007)

wheee! i'm really curious as to how well your plants do under the CFLs.  when i get back to the states, i want to pursue this hobby a little more diligently; however, it will most likely have to be a stealth operation.  if your results show that CFLs are at least as good as HPS with less space requirements, well then you've made a believer out of me.

i'm currently rocking the CFLs-of-luv right now, but i always look with envy at the MASSIVE buds under HPS.  true, i have 4 bulbs (two cool and two warm) within an inch of the plant, as well as a round ceiling fluoro, but it doesn't seem to be as effective.  i'm pressed for time as well, so i can't appease the god of chronos.  at any rate, i'll construct a proper box when i get back to the states, and your experiment is appreciated!

(check out the ghetto-fabulous low-tech hydroponic watering system i got!)


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 8, 2007)

yes i am saying that so far the CFL's in my book are hanging with the HPS pretty well, expecially given how much lower the lumens are in that room. the cfl room is lacking by 30,000 lumens of lights easy, and they are still producing nice buds just like the hps light. now this time around i dont expect to see the CFL buds be as big as the HPS ones, but the next batch we are going to up the lumens in the CFL room to be compairable to the HPS and then we will see the real effects. 

i am glad my post is given others hope for their low buget grows. the one thing about cfls is that you can keep adding to your setup, if alot of you are like me i live paycheck to paycheck pretty much. so buying a couple bulbs a week was about all i could manage, then i decided to sell one of my cars and i bought the HPS light and made the CFL room.

this is how my grow started man, nothing fancy just stuff i could by at the time, the smaller the space the less light is needed. but the small space will only work so long.


----------



## KADE (Mar 8, 2007)

At the end of the day lumens is all that matters... hps light has a better canopy penetration value.

It is also cheaper to run HPS then CFLs, flouros, or MH.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not a CFL.  I am the Walrus.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok but seriously:  after a long hiatus in botany merit badge earning, I have returned.  Germinated a bunch of Tibetan Tomato seeds, and a few weeks later, oh ****, here we go again.  In short-term desperation, I said, aha!  42 watt CFL's that crank out 2600 lumies ~ basically a 4 foot tube crammed into the size of a light bulb.  They have worked amazingly well, but only for a few plants.  I estimate it would take 20 to 30 of these little wonder bulbs to light all of my tomatoes, at which point the cost would be right up there in HID-land.  There would be, I am sure far better coverage with so many points of light, but let us not teeter on the edge of quoting CIA chiefs-turned-Presidents.  Alas, I have made sacriledge, and only on my 3rd post.  
     So, I dunno, if you have only 2 or 3 small females, you could use 6-10 42 watt CFL's and probably do ok.  Much less efficient from an energy standpoint compared to HPS, but much less money up front, especially when you figure in cooling.  Without cooling, CFL might be better.  As old Owen used to say, the proof is in the pudding.
    What is important here, is that you grow.  I don't know what you people are growing, but I likes Tomatoes, Tibetan Tomatoes.  I puts them in me salad.


----------



## offgrid (Mar 10, 2007)

i like bearfootbob...he has a great writing style ^_^

but i'm going to have to agree with him.  so far on my one little female, barely 6" tall, i have 4 CFLs and a big round tube thingie, and i swear...this is almost too inefficient for ONE plant, let alone the six you can do with one 400 watt HPS.  it just seems silly, and the only reason why i'm doing it is because i'm not in this country long enough to justify buying a proper lighting system.

cyberquest:
yeah, nice humble beginnings...it's like the great american story, only with plants ^_^ it's actually pretty ingenious that you were able to set up such a light efficient system.  unfortunately, the bigger the plant gets, the less efficient the system becomes.  ultimately it seems as if you're going to outstrip the ability of CFLs to illuminate and penetrate the whole plant the way HPS can do.  i'm still terribly jealous because you have kickass plants compared to my pansy barely-developed japanese woman, but that's ok...you're sharing the knowledge, and information wants to be free. besides, envy is the truest form of compliment 

peace
offgrid


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey cyberquest damn those little purple hairs look real good. Yorker big yellow fan leaves cause the hps is taking all the juice and its going into those fat purple buds. LOL.   But seriously cyberquest they look outstanding and at one point just for a second we wanted to flying axe kick out hps.  After a bowl or so everything returned to normal. This makes up want to compare a cfl setup like that to an MH in vedge.  Good job cyberquest.

HID 4 LIFE


----------



## Dada (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know what the problem is if you have only one plant and decent CFLs. The pics below are of my three girls and they were completely vegged under CFLs except for the last week I added my 400w HPS. I did this because I am going to flower using the HPS. The addition of the HPS did not change much -- the plants were already this lush and healthy while on the CFLs. They are one day older than five weeks. All have alternating nodes and all have shown their sex. They are so thick and lush that you have to really work to get in to take a look at the stems, which are also very thick and strong. My point is that if you are not seeing good results in veg, maybe you are using the wrong spectrum of CFLs or there is another problem like a nute or pH issue.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Your guys CFL's did better than hour hps during the vedge state, hands down.


----------



## Dada (Mar 10, 2007)

I think one of the reasons they veg so well under CFLs is because you can get the lights like 1 1/2" to 2" away so there is almost no stretch. When my plants were young, new nodes were coming just 3/16" above the previous node. So it was just node after node after node. And it isn't just the strain of the plants. The one in the rear left is a Northern Light #5 X Big Bud. The other two (one is just to the right of the NLxBB, though you can barely see the separation between the two plants) are White Widow. The WW are shorter than the NLxBB, and that is because of the different strains. All in all, I can't imagine vegging without CFLs. These plants go into flower today, BTW.


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 10, 2007)

dada thats the way mine are, the nodes were so close together there almost wasnt even spaces of branch between them. it wasnt till they were switched to flower that they showed any signs of stretching. and even then it wasnt bad at all. 

i dont think the cfls will be to far off the production levels of the HPS, given we up lumens some more. BUT right now the TOTAL WATTS is 312W in the cfl room, thats only 88W away from the power the HPS uses. now adding about 4 more bulbs will make the WATTAGE equal, but the lumens will be way short. 

it would take 33 26w 1600 lumens bulbs to produce the same amount of light, thats a whopping 858W of power to run them too. this is where the HPS bulbs "claim" they are more efficent, to produce the same amount of lumens it would cost more to do it with cfls. BUT if anyone has read my "cfl lighting 101" topic lumens are a measurement of light for our eyes set by the lighting industry. 

and remember that hps is loosing half its efficency cause its over 12in away from the plants. so lets say they only really see 26,500 of that, now can i make the cfl room produce 26,500 lumens at around the same cost? YOU BET, by adding only 6 more lights to my setup, which would only be the addition of one more light bar. 

i want to try some "scrogging" i think its called, where you let the plants grow up into chicken wire or something similar. i think this would work awsome for the way my light bars are setup and would let all the buds be right up beside the light. i think i would see some great affects. 



858   52,800   33


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 10, 2007)

this is one of the buds in the CFL room, the ones up there have a ton more crystals on them. we just moved one of the plants down to the HPS room from the CFL room, its the best looking plant up there and is starting to brown hair already, we wanted to give it a little time under the HPS cause it looks soooooo good, screw the exeriment with this one plant i want the buds to get bigger before harvest.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 10, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> dada thats the way mine are, the nodes were so close together there almost wasnt even spaces of branch between them. it wasnt till they were switched to flower that they showed any signs of stretching. and even then it wasnt bad at all.
> 
> i dont think the cfls will be to far off the production levels of the HPS, given we up lumens some more. BUT right now the TOTAL WATTS is 312W in the cfl room, thats only 88W away from the power the HPS uses. now adding about 4 more bulbs will make the WATTAGE equal, but the lumens will be way short.
> 
> ...


 
Dang Cyber the bud looks tasty!  Why are you moving it to the HPS when it is doing so well under the CFL?

Gentlemen, I think you are missing one of the true benefits of going with flourescent.  Side lighting.  My flower chamber has 640 watts of T12 tubes.   Instead of "points of light" there are 32 24 inch "bars of light" and they are mounted vertically on my cabinet walls and horizontally over the canopy.  By putting mylar film behind the bulbs, it disperses the light really well and there is the same amount of light hitting the bottom of the plant as there is hitting the canopy.  With HID not only is your light 12 - 16 inches away from the plant, it is only one point of light, granted on heck of a bright point.  My thinking is the more you can spread the light out the more shade spots can be eliminated.

Cyber I'm doing a White Widow LST journal and I will be doing a screen of green when I flower the plants in 12 - 14 weeks.  I hope you check it out.  Later.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 11, 2007)

Now, are you talking air-cooled or open 400 watt HPS?  I'm not even thinking of using an HPS without its own exhaust.


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 12, 2007)

my hps is just an open one.


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 13, 2007)

here are some more pics. 

the last two pics are from our favorite plant "muteena" she was the ugly duckling of the bunch, i hope they are all ugly next time around cause this one looks soooooo tasty! 

enjoy.


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 23, 2007)

man they look soooooo tasty!! 

we did cut one down last week, and with only one week dry time and a non-cured sample smoke test, lets just say we are VERY HAPPY with the final outcome!!!!  we have 8 more ladies that we will be harvesting very soon and we cant wait. 

i know we are very ready to get to work on the next batch cause they are gonna be even bigger and better!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 23, 2007)

They do look tasty man! Great job! After your cure, you'll love it even more!

Good luck to you man!


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 23, 2007)

well tonight we cut down the big plant, its the oldest plant and we thought it was never gonna be ready. 

again this is a bagseed plant and all and all we are SO happy with its outcome. this is by far our biggest yeilding plant we have, and was the only one in a 5 gallon bucket. the rest of the plants are in 3 1/2 gallon pots, next go around i think they will all find homes in 5 gallon buckets so they can get bigger. 

i think that all the things we have learned from this grow will give us much bigger plants this next go around. 

also i think we are going to keep the HPS light going, by far the buds on the HPS plants are bigger and have more buds on them. but this next time we are going to do some scrogging to see if we cant get all the buds to be nice sized. 

here are some pics of the plant we harvested tonight, the top cola came out pretty nice!


----------

